# Levamsole hcl?



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Does anyone have any? Or know where I can get some? I'm pretty sure I have callamanus worms in my 15 gallon. One of my guppies has the little red hairs protruding from his vent. Help please

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Contact Charles or Mykiss from Canadian Aquatics in the Sponsors section....

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/experiences-callamanus-worms-solutions-695/


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks guys. PM sent.

We do have Levamisole HCl in stock.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks Pat. Uhhh how do I work this stuff? I was hoping to ask you a few things. What will it do to my mystery snail? I read that its not good for shrimp, but what will it do to my marble cray which is holding eggs? Should I dose all my tanks? I do bucket changes on all my tanks and use the same cleaning equipment for all of them. What are the chances the callamanus is in all my tanks? 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

The instructions is on the Canadian aquatics web site where you find it listed in the equipment section. Anyways, call me in the morning and I will give advise


----------

